# HauntFest Canada



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been kicking around the idea of a Canadian National Halloween Tradeshow and Convention for a couple of years now but it doesn't seem to be generating too much interest or perhaps I am not trying hard enough [probably the latter].

I created a beta web site to help promote the concept at www.hauntfestcanada.com  and I would like your feedback and I invite any of you to get involved with this project if you are interested to do so.

The biggest challenge is acquiring sufficient funding for a venue and for marketing and advertising.

So let me know what you think and whether you feel that Canada has a large enough market to support this concept and if it does, how should I (we) go about this to make it a reality.

Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll post this to some of the sites I belong to.


----------

